# Tavernier, FL



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

You bringing your skiff? Looking to target anything in particular?


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

kbanashek said:


> You bringing your skiff? Looking to target anything in particular?


Yes, definitely bringing the skiff. Nothing particular just hoping to catch something. Just need a little area knowledge, not looking for honey holes, but wouldn't turn it down


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm going to islamorada Friday I will pm you if I do any good not a long drive between the two.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Grand slam if you stay close, back country slam if you run a little. Youre a 40 min boat ride from flamingo...although in december could be not so fun. Also good time for mackerel there in between.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

There should be some macks around by then, depends on how many cold fronts we have come through by then. Already seeing a few hanging around the bridges actually.


----------

